# best filter in London?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Not a lot of places in general do filter / brewed coffee as it tends to take a lot of time and screws up queues. I've tried a few cafes in London, but was never really pleased with the results, curious if anyone here had a different experience and wants to share the details?

T.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Out of London loads of places do it, but in London I think it's just too busy for some places. That said there are still many that do, but I'm a bit out of touch with London cafes. Try and rock up after say 10 but before lunch, or after the lunch rush.

The London's Best Coffee app also tells you what places do brewed.

Some suggestions not checked by me personally but offer a filter: Mothers Milk, Tapped & Packed, Caravan, Alchemy.....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've tried T&P (now called TAP me thinks?), hit and miss I'd say, shame there's no solid place which delivers each time, but I do understand that it's too time consuming.

I'll try MM, Caravan and Alchemy next time I'm in London, thanks for the suggestions.

T.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Prufrock for a decent filter coffee.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Tried them as well, nothing special imho. Most places seem to like / do underextracted brews for some reason.

T.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Caravan and Ozone (had a great siphon coffee in there the last time I was in).


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Cool, will add to my list

T.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Association in the City.

Workshop generally.

I have had some lovely filters at Store ST.

Alchemy.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I've had some good filters in Prufrock, although that was a while ago.

JP


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Workshop definitely. Allpress chemex can be very good. Monmouth for variety but perhaps not consistent quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

Monmouth Coffee

The great pioneer of pour-over filter coffee is so central to the Convent Garden area it almost seems as if the sundial pillar at Seven Dials is points north down the street that lent the coffee shop its name.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Jihan41 said:


> Monmouth Coffee
> 
> The great pioneer of pour-over filter coffee is so central to the Convent Garden area it almost seems as if the sundial pillar at Seven Dials is points north down the street that lent the coffee shop its name.


Bloody hell that's poetic...

I don't know how the staff are always so nice and smiley despite it always being as busy as flea party in a matchbox,

best brownies in the universe from there though and I've never had anything ever that even remotely compares to the soft, rich, melt in your mouth... I'll stop now.

I'll be trying the filter from Caravan, Alchemy, and Workshop (Prufrock at a push) next weekend.







)

If some shops are mentally busy I simply won't bother burdening the staff with making a filter.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The only one I pass often is the one on Borough Market, never tried it though as the queue is normally around the block.

T.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> best brownies in the universe from there though and I've never had anything ever that even remotely compares to the soft, rich, melt in your mouth... I'll stop now.


I've gotta agree with you there, they are awesome


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Apparently the are from Little Bread Pedlar


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've always had good batch brew from store st and some good pour overs too, haven't been there for a while though. Notes was always fairly reliable for brewed coffee. Taylor st have decent batch brew too


----------



## coffeecinado (Apr 19, 2014)

had some nice pour overs at macIntyre coffee this summer


----------

